# insurance problems



## shadows (May 9, 2005)

Where can i get cheapish insurance for an 1996 R33 gtst.
Im only 20 nearly 21 and ive had performance cars before and still do, I had a 1994 300zx TT (uk supplied) when I was 19 and now I got a 1.8 mx-5 and a BMW 535i. The best quote ive had is £3300 TPF&T with Adrian Flux. Ive got a completly clean record and 2yrs nearly 3yrs No claims. Any help and advise to get insured greatly recieved. cheers


----------



## shadows (May 9, 2005)

Dont worry about it now Ive sorted it out now and I will soon take delivery of my first Skyline. Cant wait!!!


----------

